# hacked



## peppee (Jun 1, 2012)

how do i find out who is hacking my twitter account through my i pod touch phone


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We do not assist with tracking down and identifying hackers. You need to address your concerns with the proper authorities.

Closing thread.


----------

